

The Multimillion Dollar Quest to Brew the Perfect Cup of Coffee - Shivetya
http://www.fastcompany.com/3033306/coffee-week/brewing-the-perfect-cup

======
cylinder
Leave it to Americans to approach good coffee this way. It's neither better
nor worse than the Australian way (which has produced top level coffee for a
long time now), but I prefer the latter as it seems a bit more pure than
infusing the process with VC funding and a hungry pursuit for profits.

------
jgalt212
I drink three cups of coffee per day, and I have to say this about this:

yawn.

